

Stripe, Twilio, Mailgun, and Friends Shed Light on Support and Team Building - vsloo
http://www.reamaze.com/resources/7-customer-support-statistics

======
old-gregg
Wanted to add something: at Mailgun, we always make a point to have a few
engineers available to our customers every day. The very same people who've
built our message queue, our parsing services, our analytics package, will be
answering your questions in case they turn out to be too hardcore for our
support team to handle.

Moreover, we invite customers of competing services to reach out to us if they
have any email-related complication/issue at work. Will be happy to help.

~~~
vsloo
Thanks to Mailgun again for participating in our interviews! We'll be sure to
talk about these points in the book when it comes out.

------
pla3rhat3r
Love that Twilio is listed. Their Support Team is great!

